# Cube AIM SL 2019 Feintuning.



## pamaro (11. Juni 2019)

Das Rad selbst ist ja in der "Fachwelt" nicht wirklich beliebt. Für meine Zwecke reicht es aber. Trotz allem würd ich im Laufe der Zeit gern etwas tunen. Budget insgesamt ca. ca. 600€. - Werd auch auf gebrauchte Teile setzen.


Was ich bisher gemacht habe:


Lenker gegen Sixpack Leader Carbon
Griffe gegen Schraubgriffe von Sixpack
Pedale gegen Sixpack Vegas

Was ansteht sind Steckachsen, Sattelklemme und Spacer. In *Gelb*. - Genau wie einzelne Schrauben.
Parallel halt ich die Augen offen nach einer Sattelstütze, Carbon und einem Sattel. Beim Sattel begebe ich mich mal in einen Radladen und schau so.

Die Bremsscheibe werde ich ebenso tauschen, eventuell bestell ich noch heute zwei bei eBay. Ebenso mit gelben Farbakzenten.


Zu was würden mir denn die Experten raten, außer zu nem neuen Rad? Wo sollte ich ansetzen um es leichter zu machen?


Vielen Dank schonmal!



RahmenAluminium Lite, AMF, Internal Cable Routing, Easy Mount Kickstand Ready
GrößeSize Split: 27.5: 14", 16", 18" // 29: 17", 19", 21", 23"
GabelSR Suntour XCM RL Disc, 100mm, Remote Lockout

SteuersatzCUBE No.10 Semi-Integrated
VorbauCUBE Performance Stem Pro, 31.8mm
LenkerCUBE Rise Trail Bar, 680mm
GriffeCUBE Performance Grip
SchaltwerkShimano Deore RD-M592, 9-Speed
UmwerferShimano FD-M4000, Downswing, 31.8mm Clamp
SchalthebelShimano SL-M2000, Rapidfire-Plus
BremsanlageShimano BR-MT200, Hydr. Disc Brake (160/160)
KurbelgarniturShimano FC-MT100, 40x30x22T, 175mm
KetteShimano CN-HG53

Farbepinetree´n´flashyellow
KassetteShimano CS-HG400, 12-36T
Vorderrad NabeShimano HB-TX505, QR, Centerlock
Hinterrad NabeShimano FH-TX505, QR, Centerlock
FelgenCUBE ZX20, 32H, Disc
ReifenSchwalbe Smart Sam, Active, 2.25
PedaleCUBE PP MTB
SattelCUBE Active 1.1
SattelstützeCUBE Performance Post, 27.2mm
SattelklemmeCUBE Varioclose, 31.8mm
Kopiert von:

https://www.cube.eu/2019/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/aim/cube-aim-sl-pinetreenflashyellow-2019/


----------



## Cubie (11. Juni 2019)

*Was ist denn dein Ziel ?*
Soll es leichter werden ?
Soll es robuster werden ?
Soll die Geländegängigkeit verbessert werden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pamaro (11. Juni 2019)

Wusste, ich hab was vergessen. Leichter.


----------



## Deleted 390656 (11. Juni 2019)

Der Sattel in gelb. 105 gr wiegt meiner.
Interessanten Artikel bei eBay ansehen https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/333085234635


----------



## DerHackbart (11. Juni 2019)

Da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass du das Rad als echtes MTB nutzt, denn dazu ist es auch nicht gemacht, würde ich die schwere Federgabel rauswerfen und eine leichte, starre Carbongabel verbauen.

Damit solltest du locker über ein Kilo Gewicht sparen.

Ansonsten nach günstigen Laufrädern Ausschau halten. Sollte alles leichter sein als die verbauten Laufräder.


Pro Tipp wenn es um Gewicht geht:

Kein schweres Faltschloss ans Rad spaxen.


----------



## pamaro (11. Juni 2019)

Mein Rad möchte ich tatsächlich nicht als "echtes" MTB nutzen. Soll ein, in meinen Augen, gemütliches, gutes Rad werden an welchem ich selbst auch Hand anlegen kann. Hab noch ein anderes Hobby welches genug Geld verbrennt. Brauch nicht zusätzlich eine selbstaufgebaute, ewige Baustelle. Ziehe meinen Hut davor, ich selbst möchte es aber nicht.

Ist mein erstes, zwar relativ spät, selbstgekauftes Rad. Erstes wirklich genutztes sogar!

Den Sattel hatte ich tatsächlich sogar im Warenkorb, von einem anderen Anbieter. Hab nun in der Zwischenzeit etwas im Forum gestöbert. China Carbon taugt wohl wirklich was. Ist daher bestellt worden.

Was die Starrgabel angeht, leicht ist da die Prämisse, aber Carbon lässt sich ja nicht soo einfach lackieren. Möchte kein Flickwerk, daher eher Alu, oder ich schau nochmal gründlicher was es mich kosten würde Carbon fachmännisch lackieren zu lassen. Die Vorbehandlung der Gabel wird da wohl das teure sein.

Den Farbcode des Rahmens habe ich bereits vor Eröffnung des Threads von Cube eingeholt.


----------



## DerHackbart (11. Juni 2019)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Rad und war mit den von mir vorgeschlagenen Änderungen sehr zufrieden. Weniger Gewicht und direkteres Fahrgefühl. Und das für verhältnismäßig wenig Geld.

Wenn man bedenkt wie viel Gewicht man am Sattel und Sattelstütze sparen kann und wie viel man dafür bezahlt, lohnen sich Gabel und Laufräder (bis zu 2 Kg Ersparnis für ca 400 Euro) doch am Meisten.


----------



## DerHackbart (11. Juni 2019)

Falls dir der Lack an einer Carbongabel zu heikel ist, kann es auch eine Alugabel sein.

Selbst die wiegen wahnsinnig viel weniger als deine Federgabel und sind was Lack und Montage angeht sehr unproblematisch.


----------



## Cubie (11. Juni 2019)

XTR Kurbel aus der Bucht, da ist bestimmt was an Gewicht zu holen.
z.B.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-XTR...600391&hash=item4b65b53fcd:g:7vwAAOSwWANc-4KW

Hier und da findet sich immer mal wieder eine XTR die von Preis-Leistung gebraucht ganz ok ist.
Allerdings nie ein Megaschnäppchen ( suche nämlich gerade ne 2-Fach)


----------



## Santiam (12. Juni 2019)

Shamino schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 872795 Der Sattel in gelb. 105 gr wiegt meiner.
> Interessanten Artikel bei eBay ansehen https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/333085234635


Was ist das denn für ein Sattel? Ich kann leider den eBay link nicht öffnen.


----------



## pamaro (12. Juni 2019)

Habe mal paar Teile bestellt. Gibt die Tage ein Bildupdate. Danke schonmal an alle!

Wurde doch die Carbongabel, nachdem ich mich gestern durch Foren gelesen habe. Besonders der Starrgabelnthread hier gab den Ausschlag!

@Santiam; https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/333085234635


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Santiam (12. Juni 2019)

Danke


----------



## DerHackbart (12. Juni 2019)

pamaro schrieb:


> Habe mal paar Teile bestellt. Gibt die Tage ein Bildupdate. Danke schonmal an alle!
> 
> Wurde doch die Carbongabel, nachdem ich mich gestern durch Foren gelesen habe. Besonders der Starrgabelnthread hier gab den Ausschlag!
> 
> @Santiam; https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/333085234635



Welche Gabel hast du denn genommen?


----------



## pamaro (12. Juni 2019)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/332248497586

Weit unterm Preis. Ist zwar sicher die übliche Chinaware, der Kontakt in Deutschland wars mir wert. Mit Zoll etc. Käme ich bei direktimport auf nicht bedeutend weniger.


----------



## DerHackbart (12. Juni 2019)

pamaro schrieb:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/332248497586
> 
> Weit unterm Preis. Ist zwar sicher die übliche Chinaware, der Kontakt in Deutschland wars mir wert. Mit Zoll etc. Käme ich bei direktimport auf nicht bedeutend weniger.



Wenn du die Gabel so wie beschrieben gekauft hast, wird sie nicht passen.

Dein Rad hat ein durchgehendes 1 1/8 Zoll Steuerrohr und die gekaufte Gabel ist tapered, wird also unten breiter.


Du bräuchtest wahrscheinlich eher ein Modell wie dieses.

https://m.ebay.de/itm/29er-MTB-CARB...e&pageci=0c280103-a9f5-498d-b1fb-2bf2cdae7543


----------



## pamaro (12. Juni 2019)

Autsch. DAS ist mir nun peinlich. Hab nur auf die Zollangabe geachtet. Dann wird die Annahme verweigert. Ärgerlich. Aber Danke für den Hinweis und den Tipp mit der Anderen, die aber wohl auf 29 ausgelegt ist?!


----------



## DerHackbart (12. Juni 2019)

pamaro schrieb:


> Autsch. DAS ist mir nun peinlich. Hab nur auf die Zollangabe geachtet. Dann wird die Annahme verweigert. Ärgerlich. Aber Danke für den Hinweis und den Tipp mit der Anderen, die aber wohl auf 29 ausgelegt ist?!



Passiert.

Ich habe gerade nochmal geschaut.
Die bei dir verbaute Gabel bringt fast 2800g auf die Waage. Damit solltest du nach dem Umbau auf Starrgabel gute 2Kg sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pamaro (13. Juni 2019)

Ist nur ärgerlich, weil ich mich schon aufs Wochenende gefreut habe.. Naja. Wird schon.


https://www.ebay.de/itm/Carbon-Star...rksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507&autorefresh=true


Wäre dann aber passend? Dann kann ich  da wieder Preisvorschlagspingpong starten.


----------



## DerHackbart (13. Juni 2019)

pamaro schrieb:


> Ist nur ärgerlich, weil ich mich schon aufs Wochenende gefreut habe.. Naja. Wird schon.
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Carbon-Starrgabel-11-8-MTB-Carbongabel-27-5-460-Gramm-Einbauhohe-415mm-Matt/232704680082?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=2f9c143633b7441986322d6cee1e0d8b&pid=100290&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=232704680082&itm=232704680082&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507&autorefresh=true
> ...




Die verlinkte Gabel ist für 27,5 Zoll Laufradsätze. Dein Rad hat doch 29 Zoll,oder?


----------



## pamaro (13. Juni 2019)

27,5.

Ach. Du gingst von 29 aus. Dann passt ja doch die Gabel, welche ich zuerst bestellt habe?!


----------



## DerHackbart (13. Juni 2019)

pamaro schrieb:


> 27,5.
> 
> Ach. Du gingst von 29 aus. Dann passt ja doch die Gabel, welche ich zuerst bestellt habe?!


Nein, das Problem an der ersten Gabel ist der Tapered Gabelschaft.

Hier ein Vergleichsbild:







Dein Rad hat ein gerades Steuerrohr. Das kann man auch gut von außen sehen.


----------



## pamaro (25. Juni 2019)

Das Thema ging nicht unter, werd noch Bilder posten. 

https://www.bike24.de/p1329373.html mit https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/NX-1x11-fach-Upgrade-Kit-p48765/black-11-42-o69407889/

taugt, oder?


----------



## DerHackbart (25. Juni 2019)

pamaro schrieb:


> Das Thema ging nicht unter, werd noch Bilder posten.
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1329373.html mit https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/NX-1x11-fach-Upgrade-Kit-p48765/black-11-42-o69407889/
> 
> taugt, oder?




Die Teile taugen grundsätzlich schon, aber

1. Eine Kurbel mit 30er Blatt wäre mir für ein Rad welches nicht überwiegend im Gelände bewegt wird zu klein. Mit der Übersetzung 30/11 tritt es sich schon bei knapp unter 30 Km/h sehr schnell. Wäre mir nix.  Außerdem ist die Kurbel für Boost Hinterbauten. Die sind 148mm breit. Dein Hinterbau ist nur 135mm breit. Da stimmt die Kettenlinie absolut nicht mehr.

Würde eher sowas nehmen und noch ein 34er Kettenblatt nachrüsten.






						SRAM NX Eagle X-SYNC Kurbelgarnitur - Direct Mount 32 Zähne 11/12-fach - Standard - DUB - schwarz
					

SRAM ▶ Aluminium DirectMount Kurbel mit 32er Eagle™ Stahl Kettenblatt für Standardkettenline. ▶ Ausführung: schwarz




					www.bike24.de
				




Beim Kauf aber das Innenlager sowie die diversen Abzieher und Monatgewerkzeuge nicht vergessen.


2. Mit dem bei der Kurbel gesparten Geld nimmst du statt der NX 11fach die NX 12fach Gruppe und hast dann eine sehr gute Übersetzungsbandbreite.






						SRAM NX Eagle Upgrade Kit 1x12, 187,50
					

SRAM NX Eagle Upgrade Kit 1x12 Mit der NX Eagle präsentiert SRAM einen preisgünstigen Einstieg zu ihren sorglos 12-fach Antrieben Die Übers




					r2-bike.com
				



)


----------



## pamaro (25. Juni 2019)

Vielen Dank schonmal. 

https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-X-SYNC-Direct-Mount-Kettenblatt-3-mm-Offset-34-Zaehne wäre somit das passende Kettenblatt?


----------



## DerHackbart (25. Juni 2019)

pamaro schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schonmal.
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-X-SYNC-Direct-Mount-Kettenblatt-3-mm-Offset-34-Zaehne wäre somit das passende Kettenblatt?



Nein, 3mm Offset bedeutet auch nur für boost hinterbauten.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre, deine jetzige Kurbel zu behalten und nur die drei Kettenblätter zu demontieren und dafür ein einzelnes narrow wide Kettenblatt zu montieren.
Müsste man Mal schauen ob die Kettenblätter an deiner Kurbel verschraubt oder vernietet sind.


----------



## write-only (25. Juni 2019)

6mm Offset sollten es sein bei Nicht-Boost.


----------



## DerHackbart (25. Juni 2019)

Ich habe Mal geschaut, deine jetzigen Kettenblätter sind vernietet. Wenn du da etwas ändern willst, bleibt tatsächlich nur eine neue Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pamaro (25. Juni 2019)

Vielen Dank euch. also wird's das Blatt. https://www.rosebikes.de/sram-eagle...oVAdThc3Yj3L1dQvSbYF0rbDFbLiVTSYaAlB1EALw_wcB


----------



## DerHackbart (25. Juni 2019)

pamaro schrieb:


> Vielen Dank euch. also wird's das Blatt. https://www.rosebikes.de/sram-eagle...oVAdThc3Yj3L1dQvSbYF0rbDFbLiVTSYaAlB1EALw_wcB



Genau, das schaut gut aus. Preis ist auch sehr gut!


----------



## pamaro (25. Juni 2019)

Danke. 

Dann noch kurz wegen dem Innenlager, https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Innenlager-DUB-BSA-73-mm-SB-MTB-SuperBOOST-

Wenns passt, gibts wieder ne Rückmeldung samt Bildern sobald alles verbaut ist.


----------



## DerHackbart (25. Juni 2019)

pamaro schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Dann noch kurz wegen dem Innenlager, https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Innenlager-DUB-BSA-73-mm-SB-MTB-SuperBOOST-
> 
> Wenns passt, gibts wieder ne Rückmeldung samt Bildern sobald alles verbaut ist.



Fast... 

Das sollte passen:









						SRAM Innenlager DUB | BSA 68 mm | 73 mm, 27,50 €
					

SRAM Innenlager DUB | BSA 68 mm | 73 mm Das passende Innenlager der neuen SRAM DUB Kurbelgeneration für Rahmen mit BSA Tretlagergehäuse Die DUB Lager weisen




					r2-bike.com
				





Wenn du was bestellst, denk auch an die passenden Werkzeuge.

Für die Demontage der alten Kurbel brauchst du Abzieher und Schlüssel und für die Montage des DUB Lagers brauchst du auch eine spezielle Nuss.


----------



## pamaro (26. Juni 2019)

Danke. Was den Einbau angeht.. da trickse ich. Haben, wie ich auch erst kürzlich mitbekam, eine komplett eingerichtete Fahrradwerkstatt an der Uni. Wird wohl betreut und man kann sich an allem bedienen.

Kreuze da mit all den Teilen auf und lass paar der Alten als Dankeschön da. Irgendwer wird's brauchen.


Werde mir selbst nach und nach die nützlichen Werkzeuge in guter Qualität zusammenkaufen. Die China Sets kenn ich aus anderen Bereichen.. damit möchte ich nicht herum hantieren.


----------



## DerHackbart (26. Juni 2019)

Einen Schlüssel für das Innenlager solltest du trotzdem kaufen.

Ich bezweifle, dass in einer Uni Werkstatt so etwas schon zu finden ist. Der Standart ist Recht neu.


----------



## pamaro (26. Juni 2019)

Ich frag einfach per Mail, bzw. schau da heut einfach mal so vorbei.


----------



## HTWolfi (26. Juni 2019)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Wenn du die Gabel so wie beschrieben gekauft hast, wird sie nicht passen.
> 
> Dein Rad hat ein durchgehendes 1 1/8 Zoll Steuerrohr und die gekaufte Gabel ist tapered, wird also unten breiter.


Das Steuerrohr ist doch ZS44, da kann man auch tapered Gabeln einbauen.
Muss man halt unten nur eine EC44 Steuersatzlagerschale verbauen. Oben kann bleiben.


----------



## DerHackbart (26. Juni 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Das Steuerrohr ist doch ZS44, da kann man auch tapered Gabeln einbauen.
> Muss man halt unten nur eine EC44 Steuersatzlagerschale verbauen. Oben kann bleiben.



Aber mit der externen Lagerschale verändert sich dann ja auch die Geometrie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 221158 (7. Juli 2019)

pamaro schrieb:


> Danke. Was den Einbau angeht.. da trickse ich. Haben, wie ich auch erst kürzlich mitbekam, eine komplett eingerichtete Fahrradwerkstatt an der Uni. Wird wohl betreut und man kann sich an allem bedienen.
> 
> Kreuze da mit all den Teilen auf und lass paar der Alten als Dankeschön da. Irgendwer wird's brauchen.
> 
> ...



Hahaha, bist also aus Frankfurt


----------

